# Salsa Pistola for gravel/dirt roads ?



## jej (Jan 3, 2003)

I have been thinking about a project to try a Salsa Pistola steel frame for a gravel dirt road bike. I will have to switch to a cx fork to get a wider tire on front but limited in the rear. I'm not a serious gravel rider but I bought a different road frame and now have the Pistola frame with no parts but it's a great frame and a lot of dirt roads in my area. Don't want to spend the money on a real cross or gravel bike because I'm not sure just how much I'll use one, I'm a road or mtb rider. Anyone try a road bike as a gravel bike?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend it. By swapping out the fork you will get the clearance for a bigger tyre but will screw up the geometry due to the longer distance from crown to dropout.

Looking at the geometry it seems to have longer stays and clearance for 28mm so should be fine with the stock set up and something like Vittoria Open Pave or Panaracer Gravel King tyres. I've ridden pretty rough stuff on Paves with no problems.


----------



## igerdog (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a Pistola and it's a great bike. I can confirm that a 28mm will fit in the fork, but I wouldn't go any bigger. I raced it at Rouge Roubaix (3 rough gravel sectors) last year with Hutchinson Sector 28 tubeless and it performed great.


----------

